

Vim gets support Lua and the latest versions of Perl and Python - bunglebooz
http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/357630/vim_editor_updated_modern_language_support/

======
graywh
The author thinks "support" means syntax highlighting and indenting, but Vim
7.2 could do those things just fine. Vim 7.3 has added interfaces for
_scripting_ in Python3 and Lua, plus persistent undo and a few other things.

~~~
cturner
Bit of an oversight :) Has anyone done interesting stuff using scripts other
than vimscript with recent versions? I played with the python interface when
it was first supported many releases back and found it hacky and also slow.

~~~
compay
Command-T is a pretty popular new plugin for selecting files in and below your
current directory; it makes heavy use of the Ruby interface.

<http://github.com/wincent/Command-T>

It also uses a small C extension to Ruby for speed, because for this
particular scenario Ruby is a bit too slow to be comfortable.

Since Lua is so lightweight and fast, I think it should be an alternative
worth considering in situations like this one, since it offers a reasonable
compromise between the speed of C and the comfort of a high-level language
like Ruby or Python.

------
cschep
Missing a 'for' in the headline makes it pretty hard to read.

Or am I assuming the wrong meaning?

------
hernan7
Am I the only one that goes ":syntax off" most of the time when using vim?
Maybe I'm too old and used to the black on white (or green on black). But
whenever I use syntax highlighting, it's like the different colored parts of
the code are pulsating in the "Z" plane. Very annoying.

Also, it seems most syntax highlighters assume the opposite of the color
scheme that I'm using (black text on clear background, or white text on dark
background). I guess that would also be derived from Murphy's Law...

~~~
thezilch
Not only can you define your own highlighting, but there are hundreds of
others that have made available their preferences.

Try any one of these a run; you may be pleasantly surprised to know that
highlighters "assume" nothing...
[http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.ht...](http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.html)

~~~
hernan7
Thanks, I'll take a look to see if I find a color scheme that I can live with
:)

